# Any BOTL in the Little Rock Arkansas



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I may have a new job and will be in Little Rock for 3 weeks of training. Any folks around that area want to meet up for some sticks? I will keep the thread updated as I know more. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! First the Lexington Herf - and then on to Arkansas? Keep this up and we'll have to call you Booker? :ss
Hope things work out for the best regarding the job. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

We are a few hours North.....any chance you would swing up?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

As Kayak said, there are a few of us up in this part of the state around the University that likes to get together. Let Kayak know if you can swing up this way, I know there are some good brothers who look for opportunities to herf.


----------

